# How's The Weather By You in 2015?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2015)

It's been a frigid week by us, temps in the single digits and below zero at night.  Today was the first day in awhile we were able to take the dog out, as it wasn't snowing this morning and it was mid-20s.  He's elderly and has some health issues, but he loves his walks in the park, even though he's slowing down.

Right now it's 20 degrees and snowing.  We have a few inches already on the ground from the last snowfall, so we'll see how much more this storm will bring.  Here's a picture of my back yard that I took a few minutes ago.   Dog will be kept home tomorrow again for sure.  :winter1:

How's the weather where you live??


----------



## retiredyounger (Jan 1, 2015)

I'ts 21 degrees here and snowing. I'm ready for summer already! BTW --- Love your photos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks, I love the four seasons, including winter...not fed up with the cold and snow _yet_, lol!


----------



## darroll (Jan 1, 2015)

It finally warmed to 30


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 1, 2015)

We went out to the BLM land behind us with friends and family shooting,quad riding and BBQing. I wore a sweatshirt thinking it would be cold (it`s been in the 20s at night) and it was beautiful out! Too warm for a sweatshirt. Beautiful blue school with not a single cloud and very warm sun. Only came home because the foster boy (who is actually a girl,but wants to identify herself as male) decided that he wasn`t having such a great time,missed his friends back at the group home,proceeded to have an anxiety attack and then announced that he was going to kill himself and trie to cut his wrists with a water bottle......we are now at home waiting for a call back from the agency on where to go from here......


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2015)

Watching the Rose Bowl game and air conditioner is running. (Sorry)  I know the rest of the nation is in a deep freeze. Can you believe all the snow in CA?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We went out to the BLM land behind us with friends and family shooting,quad riding and BBQing. I wore a sweatshirt thinking it would be cold (it`s been in the 20s at night) and it was beautiful out! Too warm for a sweatshirt. Beautiful blue school with not a single cloud and very warm sun. Only came home because the foster boy (who is actually a girl,but wants to identify herself as male) decided that he wasn`t having such a great time,missed his friends back at the group home,proceeded to have an anxiety attack and then announced that he was going to kill himself and trie to cut his wrists with a water bottle......we are now at home waiting for a call back from the agency on where to go from here......


...hope the shooting part went well.  Also a good argument for plastic water bottles.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 1, 2015)

Not good over here. Extreme and catastrophic fire conditions expected over South Australia and Victoria.
We are bracing for tragedy.

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/top-stories/2015/01/02/catastrophic-fire-danger-for-parts-of-sa.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2015)

Mrs. R, sounds like a great day for shooting, BBQ and ATVs.  Hope your foster boy is okay, and doesn't try to kill himself again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2015)

That's terrible Warrigal, hope you stay safe!  Sounds like a possible repeat of the terrible fires you experienced last year, doesn't it?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2015)

Just read your post Mrs. R. Who knows what's going through his mind?

And Warri, you stay safe down there. Things look like they on the verge of really getting nasty. One tossed cigarette could raise havoc.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's terrible Warrigal, hope you stay safe!  Sounds like a possible repeat of the terrible fires you experienced last year, doesn't it?



I'm perfectly safe in my suburban Sydney  home but I have an ex daughter in law who lives with two of my grandsons in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney. Bush fires are a regular occurrence there. Her second husband was a volunteer fire fighter but he died of a melanoma a couple of years ago. I'm hoping their house is still well prepared. His sons by the first marriage should know what to do.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 1, 2015)

cold today and tomorrow then sat a mix of snow and freezing rain


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2015)

Cold, wet and windy here, -5C a couple of days ago,
+10C New Years Day, but still wet, windy and grey.

No Snow though.

I hope that you all get some clement weather soon
and that it rains in Australia to damp things down.

Mike.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 1, 2015)

Just back from dinner and a movie and the weather this evening was perfectly set at just low 70's presently 68.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 1, 2015)

Minus 2 degrees celsius - overcast - chilly but happy there's no snow - just returned from visiting and ready to relax.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 1, 2015)

Not at home but we have been in Thailand since Nov 28th. Been rainy for about two weeks. Clearing now. Mid 80's/30c.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 2, 2015)

Rained all day and all night. Still raining this morning.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2015)

Warm again but calls for showers this afternoon.


----------



## Raven (Jan 2, 2015)

Bright sunshine but cold with a temperature of -3c.
Just a dusting of snow on the ground.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2015)

Cold, but at least we don't have the high winds that we had Tuesday.  That was an awful day.   It is a balmy 29 degrees here now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

We have 32 here in the Coos Bay area of Oregon, been that way a few days, but bright sunshine.  Geesh, then when it warms, it will drop buckets of rain.  We like the rain more believe it or not, LOL!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2015)

Colder than a penguin's bottom!  (At least for this area.)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Colder than a penguin's bottom!  (At least for this area.)



LOL, a penguins bottom!!  Love your new photo John!  Nice shirt, glad to see a guy that's not afraid of some color!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Carolyn said:


> Quite cold here in southern Ontario and -3celsius...brrrr



hey Carolyn, are you anywhere near Sault Ste Marie?  That's where my dad was born  I love the old pics of their cabin, but I bet it wasn't easy back in the day.  Maybe I can find one and post it, most of my things are packed right now Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Cold, but at least we don't have the high winds that we had Tuesday.  That was an awful day.   It is a balmy 29 degrees here now.



Oh gads, that's what bites right through the bones hey Buttlerfly, no wind here thank goodness, but just a mile or two away North Bend OR blows almost constantly, burrrrrrrr!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 2, 2015)

It's windy and rainy here and about 8C here during the day and less at night.Not bad for early January.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 2, 2015)

Denise, I like your pic of Big Ben amid the fireworks.


----------



## Lady (Jan 2, 2015)

After a freezing cold week with snow on the ground its now cleared, last night i hardly got any sleep for it blowing all the leaves round and round on the Patio , it sounded like a mice scurrying about .
i slept from 4am to 11am ..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Denise, I like your pic of Big Ben amid the fireworks.



thanks Oakapple, I got to see all the fireworks in London, then I got a copy of them with music.  Did you see that one??  If not, here'tis!!

Nevermind, whoever filmed it made it private so we can't view it now.  I new I should have downloaded it when I first found it, they get stingy


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2015)

42c in South Australia yesterday, another nasty one today hoping for a cool change as we have nasty fires threating lives and homes in the hills, it's 200 km from us but we will get smoke here in a few days from the fires


----------



## kcvet (Jan 2, 2015)

severe weather advisory issed here thru sun morn


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2015)

It's 24 degrees F here now.  Last night we got around three more inches of snow on top of the several inches we already had on the ground.  Today was sunny and warmer though, around 30 degrees, so the sun melted some of it.  It's pretty deep in areas in my back yard, I wear old moon boots to pick up after the dog (if I can find it), and the snow was going over the top of the boots into my socks, around 8 inches in the drifted areas.  

They say tomorrow winds will kick up in the afternoon, and we'll get several more inches.  Using a lot of windshield washer fluid when driving around town, lots of slushy kickback from trucks, etc. :hair:


----------



## Don M. (Jan 2, 2015)

We're getting a little cold drizzle...will probably continue through tomorrow...then some light snow Sat. Night.  After that, the cold settles in, and next week looks like another bitterly cold spell coming in.  This is about the time of year I start wishing we would get a little Global Warming.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2015)

Shut your mouth Don. We've got too much global warming happening ATM


----------



## nan (Jan 2, 2015)

We had 44 deg celsius 112 Farenhiet yesterday when the fires started, and got to 40 here before the cool change 30 deg today with just a light teasing of a few drops of rain.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2015)

OMG Nan...wow soooo hot where you are...

It's 7 degrees c here..(44ish F)...pouring with rain..

DW that's a scary photo. My daughter lives in the mountains in Southern Spain and they had exactly the same thing happen last year..it was huge, and my son-in-law spent 3  days and nights working on the mountain alongside the firefighters trying to rescue the domestic animals that had been left tied up outside their homes while their owners fled the blaze..


----------



## Don M. (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, I imagine the Oct. thru March months in Australia present extreme fire hazards....kind of like the Summer months do here in our desert SW and the Rocky Mountains.  Any drought conditions, coupled with a lightning storm, can quickly start a fire that burns thousands of acres of forestland.  I've seen some reports, lately, about some pretty big fires in Australia, and hopefully they will not get into any populated areas.  Some of the fires in Southern California, in recent years, have destroyed a lot of peoples houses.  Dry vegetation, and evergreen forests can quickly become a firestorm when rainfall is lacking.


----------



## Raven (Jan 3, 2015)

Same as yesterday here, sunny and cold.  
Tomorrow is forecast to start with early morning snow, changing to freezing rain and then rain.
That will be a good day to stay home and off the highways.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool and drizzly here but we don't have to shovel it The damp and cool weather is supposed to last through Tuesday, and by midweek our high temps during the day will be in the low- to mid-30s with sunshine. After last winter's sNOw and ice, I'll take cold and sunny. If we're lucky, we won't get a repeat of last winter's nastiness.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 3, 2015)

Big snowstorm coming down right now, expecting freezing rain later - so we're snug inside holing up with netflix and munchies.


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2015)

Warm and breezy here.  Just about perfect.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2015)

Just thought I would post what is going on up here weather wise....

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/massey


----------



## Don M. (Jan 4, 2015)

We've got a big cold front coming through today, and tomorrow, with an even colder one due here on Wednesday.  We should be in the teens for the next couple of days, and may even drop below zero on Wednesday and Thursday.  This cold Arctic air may give us the coldest week of the year.  We always seem to get at least one miserably cold week sometime in Jan/Feb.  Hopefully, this will be it, and more moderate temperatures will return.  However, what we consider cold in this part of the country is nothing compared to what our Canadian friends are used to.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 4, 2015)

38c in South Australia today, forcast for 40c tomorrow firefighters are worried about the winds forcast for tomorrow because of the fires in the Adelaide hills 
I dislike really hot dry weather


----------



## Cookie (Jan 5, 2015)

Sunny and crisp - we're at about -10 C today, pretty chilly but not as cold as you have it Steve.  Hope this cold spell doesn't last long.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 5, 2015)

Past couple of days have been a little too warm, I'm little afraid of what this summer's temps might be like if it's this hot now.  we're supposed to get a chill in the air soon, but they've been saying that for the past two weeks.  Though for the most part, I rather have these warm temps than the freezing temps experienced elsewhere.  But Sat I couldn't wait to get back inside to my air-condition environment.  

I just went and checked the temp, it has cooled down, now around 74 says it feels like 68 and tonight will drop to 58.    Well that's good news even if I'll be spending the entire day indoors trying to shake what ails me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

We are on a roller coaster down here in Texas!! Our normal for this time of year is around 56..(temps are in Fahrenheit)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Colder than a dead whore's dream here...


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2015)

Very heavy rain here today and if is forecast to stick
around till the cold weather arrives towards the weekend.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2015)

We're at 10 deg C /50 F...and it's been lashing down all morning...just turned 1.30pm now and the sun is trying to shine through..finally!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful morning here. Cool and sunny. Went out to record the rocket launch this morning but it was scrubbed the last minute.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 6, 2015)

Just got your rain, Holly.....thanks....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2015)

LOL VJ...are you north or south of me?


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, it's cold outside (-10 C) but clear - not tempting me to go skipping around out there.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 6, 2015)

We have ice on the lake for the first time this winter but it's only frozen around the edges. Supposed to stay cold at least several more days.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Cold and snowing.. but can't complain.  This is the first measurable snow we have had this winter.  Happy to say my new Jeep Cherokee handles the snow like a dream.  Very stable and safe feeling.. now if all the maniacs driving around me would slow down and stop causing accidents.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 6, 2015)

Probably East, Holly, now got your sun!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Finally got to use our new Snow Blower... not me personally, but hubby..  Works just fine and so long as I can get out of the ally I'm happy.


----------



## Steve (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm telling you "Baby Its Cold Outside" .................

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/ontario/massey


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 7, 2015)

On Koh Samui, Thailand:  About 30c/86c most of the time. Sunny yesterday but cloudy and a short shower today.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Foggy and drizzly start to the day...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Foggy and drizzly start to the day...



Is that the norm ?? Seems like every picture I see of UK is rain,fog and foul weather.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Better bring your brass monkeys inside tonight.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yup, colder than a well digger's ass in these parts...


----------



## Cookie (Jan 7, 2015)

Freezin' cold .....a sunny -16 C, windchill....


----------



## kcvet (Jan 7, 2015)

well digger's ass thru tomorrow


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

kcvet said:


> well digger's ass thru tomorrow




Witches titty here


----------



## kcvet (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Witches titty here



saw her in a bar one night. i stopped drinking


----------



## rporter610 (Jan 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze, you have a lovely view!  I too live in a wooded area.  I enjoy watching the birds and other wildlife that are around.  Two days ago I came across the tracks of about a hundred wild turkeys crossing the road.  My dog was in a frenzy - could not decide which bird's tracks to follow.  Today it started out as 15 below zero, and now it is 3 below zero.  Tomorrow we will have a heat wave:  12 degrees above zero!  I am glad to have a wood stove to keep me warm.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2015)

After 12 hours + of rain, it is now a beautiful sunny day,
but the temperature is +8C and quite cold out of the sun.

Mike.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 8, 2015)

-14 here


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 8, 2015)

12 degrees here with a wind chill -2. That's cold for central MS.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 8, 2015)

Cold weather alert here, deep freeze at -12C - overcast. Streetcars have been taken off service because of cold.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2015)

The thermometer was at Zero, with a stiff breeze, at 7:30....probably about Minus 15 on the Wind Chill....here in the middle of Missouri.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 8, 2015)

The temperature here in Alabama has now risen to almost 15F, but the wind chill would still be about 10 probably.  The house is only in the 50's inside; so it is very chilly and I am bundled up and have the blanket over my lap. Chipper is curled up on the warm blanket, too. 
I am glad that I have my ipad, so I can be here keeping warm as I write, and not in the back room where the computer is at. It is really cold in there ! 
I am really glad that I live in one of the warmer areas of the United States. The pictures they show on the news of all the cold and snow make me feel very fortunate indeed !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)

Right now it's 28 degrees and light snow with blustery winds.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

It's forcast for 25c today( it's only 10.45 Am here) we are all hanging out for rain, no rain in this area for  6 months very dry, dusty and horrible, no rain on the forecast only the chance of a Light shower which we normally miss out on city may get it , we are almost 200 km from city which has had an odd shower or two over the last month.. 
Tihis area is mainly cereal growing the farmers are waiting to sow their grain, last year they planted into dry soil and eventually received enough rain to grow good crops


----------



## Glinda (Apr 2, 2015)

Temps in the 70s.  I wore short sleeves and flip flops today.  This is the type of day when San Diegans turn to each other and say, "This is what we're paying for."  But I wish we could get some RAIN!  :sunshine:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

Today we had 10 C with rain showers - the warmest it's been since the fall.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2015)

Spring has finally arrived in the Midwest.  The temperatures are rising and falling like a roller coaster, and the severe storms season has begun.  We will probably be getting far more rain than we need...too bad some of it can't be diverted to California, where it is sorely needed.  This time of year, tornadoes and major hailstorms are always of some concern.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 3, 2015)

It sucks...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

Grey as a Horses hairy blanket here...complete opposite to yesterday which was hot, and sunny with not a wisp of cloud in the sky..


----------



## jujube (Apr 7, 2015)

I did get to see snow for the first time in ages on Saturday.  Woke up in Ankara, Turkey to a couple of inches of snow.  Caught everyone by surprise and we had to drive over the mountains where it was snowing heavily.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2015)

Today has been a snow rain mix (snizzle) all day long, still going and is expected to continue through the night.  Temps have been around 30 degrees, so it's not really sticking to the streets, just the grassy areas.  Happy to get the moisture, and so is my lawn (or what's left of it) .


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

Mother's Day snow by me, around 30 degrees.


----------



## Cookie (May 10, 2015)

Unbelievable!  What a surprise. Feel sorry for all the baby leaves and animals. Hope it melts soon.


----------

